# Must Go!!! 2008 Outback 23Rs Reduced!



## meholmes (Aug 28, 2011)

Reduced: $10,000(OBO)
Was asking: $12,500

Camper is in *Great Shape*! It is free and clear and I have title in hand. If you are interested in seeing or want more pictures please contact me by email([email protected]) or call (601-248-9266/601-249-8180) If I don't answer please leave message with a contact #. I will return messages/calls as soon as I can get to them. Thanks for looking!


----------

